# List Your Rich Genetics Lol



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

I am good at computer, I got some computer skills. My dad was really interested in computers since he was a little kid, but is this talent really coming from genes? I'm not sure. I worked hard on this skill, I can learn computer related things much faster compared to other things in life, maybe it has something to do with genetic? Other than that I generally have poor genetics, I guess.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm healthy and have no medical issues. Besides that? Nothing. Although on the other hand I wouldn't say I have any "poor" genetics either. I'd call social anxiety and my other issues, along with my strengths a product of life experiences rather then genetics. I'm basically the black sheep of the family. Nobody else shares any of my problems so I'd doubt they're genetic.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Hmm. Tall, probably won't go bald. Naturally strong. That's about all I can come up with.


----------



## dietcokeaddicted (Sep 22, 2012)

I am intelligent, but I'm not quite sure I'd list that as genetic because my parents aren't as intelligent as I am. Everything else is pretty bad or average.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Hmmm. Going to take a while to think of anything.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

My eyes and smile are alright I suppose.
I like how I'm open minded and a deep thinker and don't judge people. I treat people how I want to be treated. I'm reliable and can be funny sometimes.
I like how I have the power to be independent and fine with my own company. Because of this I have travelled all over the world on me own.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

LOL, nice move with this post. 

- Physically: NOTHING.

Otherwise...

I am a very disciplined person: If I want something really bad, I will ****ing get it no matter how much it takes me. Too bad that power doesn't work with women.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I've always been well coordinated and was pretty good with most sports growing up. I guess for me it would be my hand-eye coordination and my athleticism. I'd say I have nice eyes to pass onto my future kids as well =]


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

No genetic disorders that I know of
No balding
3 out of 4 grandparents lived past 90


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Madax said:


> No genetic disorders that I know of
> No balding
> *3 out of 4 grandparents lived past 90*


That's only good if you have a motivation to live.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

jfruedam said:


> That's only good if you have a motivation to live.


I do, so hopefully I can look forward to a long life.


----------



## October23 (Sep 6, 2012)

down to earth cool sense of humor.
tall 6'1
good actor
fast metabolism
athletic recruited by highschool coach


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

world of warcraft
masturbation
porn
sex
math 
hot
empathetic 
nice
sweet
caring
kind
confident
funny
charming
playful
alluring 
mysterious
can do 10 pull ups


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

LOL! *Rich *genetics? Oh my god, I can't even contain my laughter...

I guess same as you OP, I'm good at computers....

Oh, you want physical genetics?

nothing.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

uhhh, i don't have cancer...


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

- White
- Straight

Uhh... that's about it :/


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

2Milk said:


> uhhh, i don't have cancer...


I don't think this is what the OP was asking but close enough..


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Aribeth said:


> - White
> - Straight
> 
> Uhh... that's about it :/


Damn, I'd kill to be white...


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Good reflexes. That's about it, nothing extroardinary and in fact a lot is subpar otherwise.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm black and white mixed.


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

handsup said:


> I am good at computer, I got some computer skills. My dad was really interested in computers since he was a little kid, but is this talent really coming from genes? I'm not sure. I worked hard on this skill, I can learn computer related things much faster compared to other things in life, maybe it has something to do with genetic? Other than that I generally have poor genetics, I guess.


I don't know, my guess is that genes do influence what you prefer. One of my uncles was always taking apart and fixing electronics in his free time. He would keep a lot of unused or broken electronics in his backyard, and i would always steal some and take them home, i didn't even know how they worked, but i knew that i liked them. Almost killed myself a couple of times, but it was great fun, playing around with the components. He was really quiet too, way more than me, his wife always pushed him around.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not currently dying of cancer.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm tall.

That's about it.


----------



## handsup (Jun 22, 2013)

2Milk said:


> I don't know, my guess is that genes do influence what you prefer. One of my uncles was always taking apart and fixing electronics in his free time. He would keep a lot of unused or broken electronics in his backyard, and i would always steal some and take them home, i didn't even know how they worked, but i knew that i liked them. Almost killed myself a couple of times, but it was great fun, playing around with the components. He was really quiet too, way more than me, his wife always pushed him around.


Lol.

For example, my dad hates Rap and Eminem. But I love them so much, so it is definitely not coming from genes lol.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

jfruedam said:


> LOL, nice move with this post.
> 
> - Physically: NOTHING.
> 
> ...


Muhahaha! Hey, get rich!


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

-Tall (being tall is overrated though, especially if you're over the 6'2 mark)
-Full lips
-Nice eye colour
-Thick hair
-Good analytical thinking (from my dad)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Good hair good chance of no balding
blue eyes but bad eyesight
naturally quite strong physically albeit fairly short 
fairly smart but power is nothing without control :teeth
Oh yeah I have a slight artistic nature I guess 

keepin it short with the good points..oh yeah


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

I've been told that I have strong teeth.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

- artistic 
- imaginative
- I'm pretty proportionate with my weight :stu
- thick hair
- straight teeth


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

-Fast metabolism, which works great for my gluttonous appetite
-Melanin to protect my skin from the sun. That's pretty cool, I guess
-Lack of body hair. I still have no armpit hair


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

white cis male oppressor


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> - *White*
> - Straight
> 
> Uhh... that's about it :/


That's all you need.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Aribeth said:


> - White
> - Straight
> 
> Uhh... that's about it :/


:yes


----------



## theinsomniac (Jan 17, 2015)

-Fast metabolism.
-Nice teeth
-I don't grow leg hair for some reason.

That's about it.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

There was 50% chance of me being born with a degenerative disease, so I was lucky there. Besides that I have below average looks, average intelligence, and no talents. Nothing I would consider rick.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Someone said I had nice gunz and I was like thanx bruh.


----------



## neukreuz (Oct 16, 2014)

I dislike being white. We're generally less attractive than people of colour and we age terribly.

Anyway, large penis, good teeth and (supposedly) good cheekbones.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

My metabolism is pretty fast (and getting faster with age, which is good I suppose).


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

this belong in posi''ive finkin


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

- Blue eyes.
- Light hair.
- Creativity.


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

Red hair, not overweight, pretty deep voice


----------



## NO FRIEND (Apr 9, 2015)

Only Tall


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

thick hair
look youthful
mouth is good, i guess
cheekbones are kind of high


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Naturally athletic
No acne, smooth skin
This girl said I had a beautiful smile, idk if that counts


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm good looking, very analytical, decently smart, athletic, creative, tall.


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Pretty smart
Good at sports
Pretty good looking
Strong
Tall
Healthy
Good at instruments
9 inch dong (not)
Mental health wise and emo/temperament not so good


----------

